# Irish setter 869 boots



## fitzfirequacker (Sep 23, 2009)

Just wondering if any body has tried these boots out? how good are they for walkin/hunting/hiking? They are pretty expensive just checkin before I buy. Thanks!


----------



## bugeye1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Boots.*

I am on probably my 4th pair and want wear nothing else.  I do have a pair of the 892's and love them also. Very comfortable and durable.


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 13, 2009)

Fantastic boots....the only pair I hunt with. My last pair has lasted me through 5 rough elk hunts and I don't know how many deer seasons. Get you some...you won't regret it.


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Boots*

Get you a pair of Danners.


----------

